# Lorain County grouse



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone that lives in or hunts Lorain county see a lot of grouse? I was checking out a new property I can hunt today and kicked up two grouse in brush piles in the woods. I was really surprised. I was wondering if there is a lot in the area?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have not seen a grouse in Ohio in probably 20 years. Seeing two would have made my week.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have not seen a grouse in Ohio in probably 20 years. Seeing two would have made my week.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going back today to check things out and set up more cameras. I didn't realize how rare they were up here until I looked them up.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I do grouse hunt in michigan and Ohio. with good but young dogs we flushed 6 this year in southern ohio in about 20 hours of hunting. That is pretty poor flush rate, but there are a few and I like to get the dog out. grouse hunting actually seemed a little better in ohio this year. Ive never hunted lorain county
Grouse drum in the spring, so its a good time to listen in order to see if there are any in an area. I always listen for them when turkey hunting


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I threw up a camera on a log by where I kicked one out. If I get a tc pic of one I'll be beyond happy. I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully they are a pair and there horny!...


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Never seen or heard of any in Lorain County, that's exciting to hear! Hopefully you get some pics


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

The state has done annual hunting surveys on grouse since 1972. There has also been an annual spring drumming survey. 

I have been a ruffed grouse hunting cooperator for the state since 1986. I hunted grouse every year from that time until January 2010. From 86 to 06 I probably hunted 2000 hours. I presently do not hunt grouse in Ohio. During this time in lived in western Cuyahoga county.

The cooperators send in data for their hunts including hours hunted, birds flushed and bagged, and counties AND townships hunted. This data was then compiled in an annual report. There has also been research done separate from both of the above by Biologist Robert Stoll, notably a range and distribution study in the late 1970's.

All of the above information from the State, along with my own personal experience, indicate grouse were extirpated (removed, gone) from Lorain County quite some time ago. Remnant populations did exist in suitable habitat in Cuyahoga county and Lake county until the late 1980's, but geographically this area borders what was once excellent grouse areas of Geauga county. I've never known there to be any grouse in Lorain County, even when the overall state population was "high". 

I assume you have ruled out hen pheasants as being what you saw since most people are familiar with those. But I'm wondering if possibly some Hungarian partridge, or some similar liberated game bird is what you saw. 

The above said, not second guessing you, if you saw a grouse then you saw it. I just know how hard it is to find even 1 in places where 20 years ago I could find 25. And I never could find 25, nor even 1, in Lorain County

If you get pics or video I'd be interested to see as well knowing which township (by Private Message maybe?). 

Very interesting thanks for sharing!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

FSZ said:


> The state has done annual hunting surveys on grouse since 1972. There has also been an annual spring drumming survey.
> 
> I have been a ruffed grouse hunting cooperator for the state since 1986. I hunted grouse every year from that time until January 2010. From 86 to 06 I probably hunted 2000 hours. I presently do not hunt grouse in Ohio. During this time in lived in western Cuyahoga county.
> 
> ...



I am a very inexperience hunter/outdoorsman and there is a high possibility that I didn't see grouse. In my mind I thought they were, and after doing some research and seeing what you've just said most likely not grouse. Whatever it was... looked very much like a grouse. I've kicked up probably 50 grouse in southern Ohio shed hunting, deer hunting, turkey hunting etc.. too me that's what it looked like.


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Never know. If you get a trail cam pic or vid I would love to take a look at it.


----------

